# Anti mite paper



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

Why do people use mite paper when you have no mite at all


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Because if you don't use a mite barrier, you will eventually end up having them. Prevention instead of remediation. 

I prefer using DE myself.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/166570-diatomaceous-earth-de-mite-control.html


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Mites Happen*

Forrest Gump is credited with observing that "Shit Happens". Well, mites, just like shit, also "happen", and you'll eventually get them in numbers large enough to see. 

Personally, I don't care, and I don't do anything to try to prevent them. Go knock yourself out if it makes you feel good...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Mites Happen*



radiata said:


> Forrest Gump is credited with observing that "Shit Happens". Well, mites, just like shit, also "happen", and you'll eventually get them in numbers large enough to see.
> 
> Personally, I don't care, and I don't do anything to try to prevent them. Go knock yourself out if it makes you feel good...


i don't worry about most of the mites and just manage them which is pretty easy to do ... Don't keep cultures that are at the end of their cycle (as the conditions are more conducive to mites) and to use something like mite paper or the DE in case that you forget to move or discard some cultures in a timely manner. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I do exactly as Ed, probably because he suggested it.

I use mite paper and *now* I don't have mites. Well, there is probably mites I just can't see any.

Once a culture reaches 30 days I move it to different room to store for a week or so as an emergency backup.

Before I started doing this my cultures were crawling with mites.

The mite paper keeps mites from moving to nearby cultures. It is important to make sure the cultures aren’t touching each other.


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Where do you get mite paper?


----------



## Cairo (May 31, 2015)

^ Search amazon "Anti-Mite Paper"


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

DE is so much cheaper, and lasts for so much longer, I really don't know why anyone uses mite paper anymore, other than if they just don't like dealing with the dust.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone I will be using de


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Do some research on DE it can be dangerous if not used with care.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

cam1941 said:


> Do some research on DE it can be dangerous if not used with care.


Have you checked the link on the second post of this thread? If so, do you know of any "danger" not already listed?



JPccusa said:


> *
> Health Concerns*
> 
> *Lungs*
> ...


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thats perfect... Thanks for posting.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you put a glove and mask on does that solve the problems also I am thing put in a plastics container in my room does that cause health risk also does food grade de help at all


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Only use food grade DE. No need for mask or gloves as you won't be dealing constantly with the probably to actually observe any adverse effects to your lungs or skin.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Personally I would use a mask regardless of the type... But do more research and decide for yourself as people have different opinions on this subject. 

I've heard many and have decided for myself what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can this be put in my room of course I would be in a plastic tub


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Let me reiterate: 


> If an *extremely large amount* is inhaled, people may cough and have shortness of breath.


Do not snort DE and you will be fine. 



cindygao0217 said:


> Can this be put in my room of course I would be in a plastic tub


Why wouldn't you? Aren't the "dangers" small enough to convince you yet? 

People sprinkle DE in their carpets throughout the WHOLE HOUSE for flea and ant control.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure about the tub, you'll have to decide what your comfortable with...

Definitely would not recommend spreading it anywhere outside of a container within your home. Outside would be fine.

Last post, but do research and decide for yourself


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

cam1941 said:


> Definitely would not recommend spreading it anywhere outside of a container within your home. Outside would be fine.


Why not? If you know the difference between pool grade and food grade DE, and know that I have been talking exclusively about the food grade kind, I do not understand your concerns. DE is FDA approved for use in animal feed, for example. 

Not convinced yet? 

https://diatomaceousearthonline.com.au/research/

Use Diatomaceous Earth to Kill Fleas in 3 Easy Steps - TheBugSquad

https://www.zappbug.com/get-rid-of-bed-bugs/bed-bugs-diatomaceous-earth/

Diatomaceous Earth: A miracle cure for flea control?

Diatomaceous Earth (food grade): Bug Killer You Can Eat!

Kill Fleas with Diatomaceous Earth Powder

Scabies | Diatomaceous Earth Food Gade Diatomaceous Earth

Getting Rid of Fleas with Diatomaceous Earth | DoItYourself.com

Diatomaceous Earth

Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits

CFR - Code of Federal Regulations Title 21

https://www.diatomaceousearth.com/deodorize-carpet/

The Effectiveness of Diatomaceous Earth: Insect List

That should make clear for the OP that the product is safe to sprinkle everywhere in your house if they want, even in their food. 

I'd be happy to learn something new and apologize should anyone prove my above claim wrong.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JPccusa said:


> Why not? If you know the difference between pool grade and food grade DE, and know that I have been talking exclusively about the food grade kind, I do not understand your concerns. DE is FDA approved for use in animal feed, for example.


The problem is that in the discussion there isn't a context of risk. Food grade DE does contain amorphous silica which is a carcinogen but the amount of exposure to the amorphous silica is considered negligible. For example, peanut butter is a regulated food but pretty much all peanut butter contains some level of aflatoxin which is the most potent carcinogen known to date. Or that the flavoring agent in cinnamon, safrole is a known carcinogen, is liver toxic, kidney toxic as well as an abortifacient yet the FDA hasn't told you not to use it for a flavoring agent. 

Sunlight is a known carcinogen but people are not advised to avoid it entirely due as the benefits of D3 and its metabolites become better known. 

All of those are known carcinogens and I can expand the list immensely, like gasoline contains benzene which is a known carcinogen and carries a warning label at the pump but has any one mandated that those who pump gas to wear respirators? 

When dealing with carcinogens there are several things that have to be considered, the first is the concentration, and the second is time of exposure. 

This is why there is a suggested reduction in exposure to sunlight but not to totally eliminate it. Or why those who pump gas don't have to wear respirators despite benzene being a mutagen (it intercalates with the DNA forcing misreadings) as well as a carcinogen. With Aflatoxin, they regulate the amount allowed in peanut butter as an acceptable risk even though it is probably causing at least some cancer incidents. 

With DE (all kinds) it requires that the material be airborn and then remain airborn long enough so the person can inhale enough particulates to get some deep into the lung. Pool grade contains a greater amount of amorphous silica which means that the level of exposure (time and amount) is going to be a greater risk for cancer but this can be mitigated through preventative actions. 
Gorilla Glue which is a popular material to use in enclosure construction contains known carcinogens but very few people worry about the exposure to it .... 

This is the context that has been left out of the discussion on DE. 


Some comments 

Ed


----------

